# I am moveing to Florida need help on place to hunt!!!



## HuntersBend77 (Oct 19, 2007)

I am moveing to Melbourne, Florida and I need some help on finding a place to hunt. I was told that they have small deer is this true.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk HuntersBend77. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

:welcome:

I dunno about Florida deer, but there is always more than deer to hunt..


Anyway post up, check with the local shops and knock on doors. 
The worst anyone can say is no, but one may say yes.:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Check out the Green Swamp...N.Central Fla.also Ocala Nat'l Forest


----------



## HuntersBend77 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks alot i sure will check them out.


----------



## bonebreaker (Nov 4, 2007)

go to the tax collectors office and ask for management areas in your area might be 6 or more they have drawing for hunts and find a buddy. cost i think 25.00 . hang out at archery shops and gun shops or ranges and if you cant make that work email me and ill se if i can find you some contacts but its kinda late this year [email protected]


----------



## clayking (Sep 10, 2002)

In Melbourne to to Accurate Archery, the boys there will get you in the right direction. Jim and his son Forest run the shop, and are the best game in town for archery. Both hunters so they know the area. Lots of hog hunting down here, and yep, the deer are smaller, but they have to be fast to jump over the gators. I'm about 40 minutes south of there and use accurate achery when I shop "local".......................ck


----------



## HuntersBend77 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks alot this will get me started it will be at the first of the year when i move so i will have time to find a place to hunt. Never can start to early


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

